# false floor question



## Irwin1970 (Jan 18, 2015)

Not knowing what make of boat you have..... I would put in pvc pipe.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Pour it solid. If there's no place for water to go, then there's no need to drain what isn't there. OTOH, you should have drains for all compartments that aren't filled solid.


----------



## Irwin1970 (Jan 18, 2015)

If you run some pvc pipe down it, you can run wire for lights, radio, bilge pump, fish finder transducer wire...... maybe a 2nd. battery cables.... the list goes on. Use the largest size pvc pipe you can put in the "keel" area.


----------



## Birdfinger (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks guys. I'm doing the pvc down the center then pouring it solid. It is an old Gheenoe 13 lowside.


----------

